# dropbox-api-command fail to execute



## Yves Savoie (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello!

I try to install net/dropbox-api-command and iI this error:

```
.......:: MoreUtils::XS.3.gz No such file or directory
```
After this I try:
`portsnap fetch extract install` to update the ports.
Ater I try `freebsd-update fetch install`.
This update fix the installation problem of the port net/dropbox-api-command but when iI try to execute /`usr/bin/dropbox-api` iI have this error message:

```
>dropbox-api
Can't locate DateTime.pm in [USER=31202]Inc[/USER] ([USER=31202]Inc[/USER] contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16 .) at /usr/local/bin/dropbox-api line 9.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/dropbox-api line 9.
```
I want to try to install perl5.18 or 5.20 but if I try to install lang/perl5.18, I have this result:

```
make install
===>  Installing for perl5-5.18.4_11
===>  Checking if perl5 already installed
===>   An older version of perl5 is already installed (perl5-5.16.3_11)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of perl5
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.18
```
After that I search for the ports lang/perl5-5.16.3_11 and I have found nothing.
I try to `make deinstall` in the ports lang/perl5.16 and it's not installed. I receive this message:

```
:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 # make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for perl5.16
===>   perl5.16 not installed, skipping
```
How can I fix this problem? My freebsdFreeBSD version is:

```
# uname -rs
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p5
```
Thanks!

Yves


----------



## Yves Savoie (Feb 13, 2015)

OK I understand the problem but I don't know how to solve it?

The problem is in reality a PERL problem. The dropbox-api script line 9 is : 
	
	



```
use DateTime.pm
```
DateTime.pm is a PERL library and I find this library on my system in this location:
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/DateTime.pm

But if I check in which folder PERL search is library with `perl -V command`

```
The folder in @Inc is
@Inc:
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/BSDPAN
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16
```
My folder is not in this and PERL cannot find is library.
How can I add my path in this?

Thanks!

Yves


----------

